# What to do if another dog attacks your while on leash



## ayoitzrimz

Hi everyone,

I just moved into a large building with a lot of dogs. Most of them are friendly and most interactions are perfectly fine. However, there are a few dogs that are a little more aggressive towards mine (my uneducated guess: male aggression especially with him being an un-neutered male and the 3 dogs aggressive towards him are males as well - 3 out of 100+ dogs).

I am asking for advice on how to handle a situation where I come out to the common yard and another dog attacks mine while we are on leash.

My dog is of course perfectly capable of defending himself but I do not need to put him or myself in that situation so I generally avoid the dog runs / parks etc and stick to ourselves and our training / playing is generally just me and him. 

Now, in this building we have an enclosed dog run which I avoid like the plague and a front yard which is not a designated off leash area but people will take their dogs out off leash there and management seems to be ok with it. 

However I do come out from the front yard and have seen the dogs that shown aggression towards mine off leash in that area and I just want to be prepared (luckily every time I was by myself on my way to work).

So, what would you do if you come out with your dog (your dog is on-leash as you are preparing to walk him) and another rather large dog (great dane, husky, and field lab) attacks yours. Would you drop the leash to give your dog a better chance while you break it up? Would you hold onto the leash to be able to control your dog? Would you put yourself between the two dogs?

My plan: keep the leash in my hand, move my dog behind me if I can, and kick the **** out of the other one if he comes near mine. That's it. But, I am worried about putting my own dog at a disadvantage when the other dog attacks since he can't run/fight/move with the leash restraining him.

I just want to be prepared is all. And I know this sounds like a high school / childish question to ask but I want to be ready and do the best I can in keeping everyone out of harm's way if the situation occurs.

Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I would do your approach, and I'd get some mace or pepper spray and carry it with me..You probably won't make friends if someone's dog does this, because everyone things their dogs 'won't',,but I would be protecting my dog ..


----------



## Nigel

How about carrying a walking stick or something you can use to help keep the other dog at bay until the owner can retrieve it. Might be difficult to one hand the stick though.


----------



## Baillif

Really depends. You don't necessarily want to drop your leash because if your dog bolts and the other pursues you can't help your dog in the fight as easily. You want to give your dog as much of the leash as you can. You also want to go on offense before your dog has the chance to. When I was faced with the situation I basically did exactly what your plan was. My dog managed to throw his collar but stuck around because he saw me in the fight and decided to help.


----------



## Chip18

Well you have it all thought out and yes your the first line of defense is you. But trying to kick a dog puts you at risk. So a walking stick is an option,it's purpose is obvious and you might not have to strike the dog, just block him.

These usually aren't attack dogs they are just untrained A hole's out on a run, all they see is your dog so anything that disrupts there train of thought stops them.

There is also this I have one, never used it my dogs notice it but it doesn't seem to bother them! But my cats! Stops them from being A holes cold!  So it's a win for me!
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/StreetWise-Ultrasonic-Dog-Repeller/dp/B000KKV7XE[/ame]

And then there is mace or bear spray.

And of course being aware but as you say...they can come out of nowhere!


----------



## halo2013

The first thing I do when I see a dog lunging and going all cujo like is make sure halo is right up against me. I'll keep walking and keep her focused on only walking which she naturally does very well but she has her occasional puppy slip up

If the dog happens to be on the same route were on like theyre.behind us. I usually cross then road. Of find a.different way to get where were going. Most of our walks are cross country but we have to travel the huge complex we live in to get to it. 

LVT. N.Latham


----------



## Harry and Lola

Are the 3 that are challenging your dog un-neutered as well? Just interested to know because in my experience neutered dogs love un-neutered dogs and dogs that are entire will fight.

These owners are probably going to keep doing what they like (have their dogs off leash in an on leash area) so it may not be worth talking to them, you would have to judge the situation first.

I have had dogs rush at me with both mine on lead, my female will always submit/retreat, my male will not. He would fight to the end and like you I do not want to put him in this position.

What I do, is always carry a pocket of treats and when a dog rushes us I throw as many as can fit in my hand at it, I have found the treats broke their focus and they stopped in their tracks to eat the treats, I quickly walk off.

I have also put myself in between the dog and mine, and growled at the dog - it stopped and just stood there.

These methods are good for a dog not intend on doing damage, however if nothing you do will stop a dog and this dog is determine to get to yours, it is essential you drop your dogs lead, if you hold the lead and pull your dog this puts him in a disadvantage and he may panic.

Also, this is easier said than to do, but it is important you stay calm and don't panic.


----------



## halo2013

halo2013 said:


> The first thing I do when I see a dog lunging and going all cujo like is make sure halo is right up against me. I'll keep walking and keep her focused on only walking which she naturally does very well but she has her occasional puppy slip up
> 
> If the dog happens to be on the same route were on like theyre.behind us. I usually cross then road. Of find a.different way to get where were going. Most of our walks are cross country but we have to travel the huge complex we live in to get to it.
> 
> LVT. N.Latham


Obviously there's. always going to be untrained owners and what not. But I've learned a lot of dogs aren't the problem sometimes
Sometimes its the owner. When halo was first learning to walk on a.leash she was like a race horse always.wanting to drag me. Instead of yanking her back. I stopped walking. I'd call her back teach her heel and had her walk calmly beside me. It took a few months. But she got it. Now when I tell her calm she just casually walks. 
But a lot of people I see yank on the leash. Which sometimes doesn't help the situation it makes the dog more...likely to pull I guess you can say. They are only teaching the dog frustration not calm and balanced. 
Its not always the owners. But its not always dog either.

LVT. N.Latham


----------



## Bman0221

Walking stick and pepper spray are great ideas. I carry pepper spray for this very reason. I have used it once and it kept the offending dog at bay long enough for me to get mine out of the area. Have to hit it directly in the face and snout though or it won't have much effect. 

If the approaching dog is intent on attacking and you can not keep them seperated, I would give my dog as much leash as I could without letting go and let him defend himself. If you try to break it up, plan on getting bit, maybe by your own dog. He will go into defense mode and will most likely not realize it's you. 

The biggest thing you need to do is stay calm and don't panic. I know easier said then done. 

Then when it's all said and done, use the walking stick on the other dogs owner for being a retard.


----------



## halo2013

Harry and Lola said:


> Are the 3 that are challenging your dog un-neutered as well? Just interested to know because in my experience neutered dogs love un-neutered dogs and dogs that are entire will fight.
> 
> These owners are probably going to keep doing what they like (have their dogs off leash in an on leash area) so it may not be worth talking to them, you would have to judge the situation first.
> 
> I have had dogs rush at me with both mine on lead, my female will always submit/retreat, my male will not. He would fight to the end and like you I do not want to put him in this position.
> 
> What I do, is always carry a pocket of treats and when a dog rushes us I throw as many as can fit in my hand at it, I have found the treats broke their focus and they stopped in their tracks to eat the treats, I quickly walk off.
> 
> I have also put myself in between the dog and mine, and growled at the dog - it stopped and just stood there.
> 
> These methods are good for a dog not intend on doing damage, however if nothing you do will stop a dog and this dog is determine to get to yours, it is essential you drop your dogs lead, if you hold the lead and pull your dog this puts him in a disadvantage and he may panic.
> 
> Also, this is easier said than to do, but it is important you stay calm and don't panic.


Agree'd fear only makes things worse. 
There's a dog that lives in a house near the field we walk in. It looks like a boxer mix but could be just a fat boxer as soon as he sees halo hrs barking and growling and heading toward to field. Halo just stands there with them big ears up in the air. I always call her and keep calling her so she focuses on my energy and not the dog coming to the field. Whenever he sees halo is not a threat nor is she phased. He just turns around and goes home.
I've found in the complex I live in keeping halo focused on me and not the other dog always pretty much end it. 
Sometimes that's not the case for other people. I know if I'm walking and I feel a dog is capable of hurting my son. As rude and Inhumane as it seems. I'd shoot it. And if it were dog doing the same and that's how someone reacted I wouldn't at all blame them. My son isn't always with me when me and halo are out. Its rare that he is. And I know there's a dog in our complex that where's them wire cage looking muzzles because it has went after a kid. That dog is 2x the size of halo and if its determined to get to my kid. I'd end it right there. Because the owner should have been responsible enough to solve the problem or keep her dog contained with her. 

LVT. N.Latham


----------



## Chip18

Bman0221 said:


> Then when it's all said and done, use the walking stick on the other dogs owner for being a retard.


:laugh: And that's why I don't got to dog parks! Not talking dog parks here but yep!


----------



## bill

I try to save the other dog! I'm serious" years ago I was walking my g.Shep Cherokee" and a doberman came running out of these peoples yard and attacks my dog! In like 1 second" Cherokee knocked him down and grabbed him by the rear end had him off the ground" shaking him like a rag! The only thing touching the ground was his head and shoulders! I made him out and the dog limped back in his yard. The stupid owner standing in his doorway" screaming your going to pay for my dog! What a dummy! We got attacked from behind walking down the street. Bill


----------



## jafo220

ayoitzrimz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just moved into a large building with a lot of dogs. Most of them are friendly and most interactions are perfectly fine. However, there are a few dogs that are a little more aggressive towards mine (my uneducated guess: male aggression especially with him being an un-neutered male and the 3 dogs aggressive towards him are males as well - 3 out of 100+ dogs).
> 
> I am asking for advice on how to handle a situation where I come out to the common yard and another dog attacks mine while we are on leash.
> 
> My dog is of course perfectly capable of defending himself but I do not need to put him or myself in that situation so I generally avoid the dog runs / parks etc and stick to ourselves and our training / playing is generally just me and him.
> 
> Now, in this building we have an enclosed dog run which I avoid like the plague and a front yard which is not a designated off leash area but people will take their dogs out off leash there and management seems to be ok with it.
> 
> However I do come out from the front yard and have seen the dogs that shown aggression towards mine off leash in that area and I just want to be prepared (luckily every time I was by myself on my way to work).
> 
> So, what would you do if you come out with your dog (your dog is on-leash as you are preparing to walk him) and another rather large dog (great dane, husky, and field lab) attacks yours. Would you drop the leash to give your dog a better chance while you break it up? Would you hold onto the leash to be able to control your dog? Would you put yourself between the two dogs?
> 
> My plan: keep the leash in my hand, move my dog behind me if I can, and kick the **** out of the other one if he comes near mine. That's it. But, I am worried about putting my own dog at a disadvantage when the other dog attacks since he can't run/fight/move with the leash restraining him.
> 
> I just want to be prepared is all. And I know this sounds like a high school / childish question to ask but I want to be ready and do the best I can in keeping everyone out of harm's way if the situation occurs.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the advice.


It sounds like you know what dogs are aggressive to yours already. Your half way there already. I live in an area where there are some aggressive dogs and sometimes they get loose. I find that being very vigil of my surroundings and what's going on around me is a big part of all around safety for myself and my pooch. I know where the aggressive dogs reside in what areas of my neighborhood. I adjust my path accordingly and stay vigil.

For you it sounds like you have a common area you take your dogs. I'd say and ounce of prevention goes a long way. In other words, I would avoid the common area if those aggressive dogs are around. Come back later or go earlier. I don't think any ones truly ready when that moment comes. It can be nerve racking and scary at the same time.

My most recent incident...... 

I have a guy in the neighborhood who is also a GSD lover. Much like myself. He has a great looking GSD and while out before have met socially. Cruz my GSD was still a youngster, but his dog was over a year old last summer. Well, fast forward to two weeks ago. Cruz is around 98 lbs. now. He tall and long. This guys dog hasn't seen Cruz in awhile. A couple weeks ago we were walking during the middle of the day down this guys side of the street. I know where this other GSD lives and will often cross the street as he seems territorial a little bit, just didn't know how much. But I try to avoid at all costs. But he shouldn't be out in the middle of the day right? Well as soon as we get to their driveway, the garage door of his house goes up and an equally large GSD comes running out at us. What do you do? What did I do? I got Cruz behind me and stood between him and Cruz. Of course Cruz wanted in front of me. I was fighting to keep Cruz behind and him in front because I know if they both hooked up, it wouldn't have ended pretty. We basically stood our ground and it was enough to keep the other GSD at bay until his owner got him under control. Had he come on anyways, my next move would have been a foot in his side in the ribs hard. But the owner who I know was on it and got control of his dog. 

Thing is, if I had followed my usual course of passing their house across the street, this would never have happened. We have passed their house before, and his dog was off leash. He would just stand in the garage door and stair. That's it. I don't blame his dog. He was doing his job protecting his yard. 

Situational awareness. It can go a long ways for you. Prevention should always be first and foremost. That's just how I see it. I have yet to have to break up a dog fight. I've seen some and they can be brutal and hard to break up. Usually the people breaking it up wind up getting bit. So that why I try avoidance first. If those dogs are truly aggressive, I would avoid them if at all possible.


----------



## doggiedad

the first thing i would do is try to avoid the situation because
i know threat is there. just in case things get out of hand my
pepper spray or tear gas would be hands on.

avoidance is the best approach.


----------



## Gretchen

In addition to what others have said, our old trainer told us to just walk away. Hopefully you will not be cornered, but that has helped us. I realized in the past, on occasion I would freeze, but now I know to just keep moving,quickly, instructing my dog to heel.


----------



## Chip18

Gretchen said:


> In addition to what others have said, our old trainer told us to just walk away. Hopefully you will not be cornered, but that has helped us. I realized in the past, on occasion I would freeze, but now I know to just keep moving,quickly, instructing my dog to heel.


Hmmm walk away= running to the dog mind in my interpation. But that's just my take. But..I'm willing to engage a dog if necessary and not everybody is willing to do that! So whatever works for you is what is best! ..Bear Spray could be a plan B!


----------



## Chip18

Yes Situational Awareness in a residential neighborhood look for open garage doors or people talking on the lawns, scan between cars, RV etc and look ahead and behind I cross the street if there are people out.


----------



## robeangyalchen

I walk 4 km everyday to a park, and return 4 km same way. Through out the way i find almost 20-25 stray dogs guarding their sidewalk, pile of garbage, or a stairway of an overhead bridge.
To be honest, everyday i find 2 or more stray dog trying to pick a fight with my dog, mu GSD is only 7 months old and he sees every dog as a playmate, it is me who need to protect him...although lately he seems to guard me from the dog.
back to topic, to protect me and my GSD from those situations, I carry a 4 feet long stick and avoid any dog i see. But if any dog lunges towards me, i keep my dog by my side and wave my stick and slowly walk away.

The best way i have found is to distract the other dog by waving a stick, keeping my dog by my side and slowly walking away. We don't have pepper spray and bear spray but if it was available it would be a great tool too.


----------



## robeangyalchen

Chip18 said:


> Ultrasonic Dog Repeller - Amazon.com


Anybody used this?? How does this work?? I couldn't buy it, I live in Nepal, just curious


----------



## debbiebrown

just curious as to how your dog reacts when these aggressive dogs are around? first thing is i would use tecniques to keep your dog under control and not respond to the other dogs. if your dog reacts it just escalates the situation. my first thought was for you to talk with the dog owners, but as said above, they probably are the type that don't get it and will keep doing it. if the dogs start coming close i would put your dog behind you and you can work on the command "get behind" and you handle the situation. pepper spray, deterant spray, stick, whatever. after a few blows of that i would be surprised if these dogs were stupid enough to keep doing it. i wouldn't bother with food, you want to keep these dogs away if they are aggressive.


----------



## ayoitzrimz

Thanks everyone for the advice. I think we are on the right track here, but I think a stick of sorts is definitely a good idea. I'll get something I can carry with me.

Thanks!


----------



## Lilie

When walking my dog(s) off property, I always carry a walking stick. I consider it an extension of my arm. When a dog approaches us aggressively, it is focused on my dog. I make sure my dog can't make eye contact with the loose dog by shortening my leash and forcing my dog's head behind my leg. You'll find most of the time when the offending dog can't make eye contact with your dog, it will focus on you for a moment. 

I'll then speak sternly (not in a panic) to the dog and point my stick at it. If it continues it's approach I'll poke it as hard as I can with the stick. I don't swing and hit because that doesn't put in enough force as a stabbing motion with the walking stick. And I don't want to risk breaking my stick. 

I'm not saying this will work 100% of the time, but I will say it's always worked for me. 

Also, although I've NEVER poked or struck any of my dogs with the 'magic stick'. When we are outside and they are being overly rowdy, I'll pick up my stick and they ALL focus on me. Win/Win. They've all seen me use it on stray dogs.


----------



## wolfy dog

I am seriously thinking about getting my new pup used to the noise of an air horn (the ones they use in stadions to support the team) and take that with me for occasions like these.
I wonder if anyone has experience with something like this.


----------



## Blanketback

I personally would rather have something substantial that the other dog can see, and be wary of. Like a stick, or what I really like - a tiny whip. It's nice to be able to get the other dog's attention and have it back off on its own, before the trouble starts. That's why I've never thought a spray would be any good. How far away would the dog have to be to use the air horn effectively?


----------



## middleofnowhere

According to Leerburg's site, most of you are all wet. If your dog is attacked and not just assulted, you are going to get hurt with your techniques. Go check out his "how to break up a dog fight" article and read the comments. As you go through these (I just did it last night), you will come to see why he recommends pepper spray and not a stick or a boot to the other dog.

As to the amazon dog repeller - I didn't look it up but it sounds like it would affect your dog, too.


----------



## Blanketback

He can recommend things all he wants. I can tell you that whacking a dog in the snout does wonders for preventing a fight. I could prove it, if I had the videos, lol. But I'm not going to get into the middle of a dog fight, sorry. That's why I'd rather persuade a dog to retreat. Trust me, it works.


----------



## Chip18

middleofnowhere said:


> According to Leerburg's site, most of you are all wet. If your dog is attacked and not just assulted, you are going to get hurt with your techniques. Go check out his "how to break up a dog fight" article and read the comments. As you go through these (I just did it last night), you will come to see why he recommends pepper spray and not a stick or a boot to the other dog
> 
> 
> 
> The thread isn't about "breaking up a dog fight it's about how to avoid getting into one in the first place!
> 
> 
> 
> middleofnowhere said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the amazon dog repeller - I didn't look it up but it sounds like it would affect your dog, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I did say I did not "know" if it would work, it would be something and unexpected to a strange dog so it "might" stop them.
> 
> I use it mostly on my cats at home to stop them from doing whatever, It always scares the crap out of the cats, my dogs got use to it and could careless about it. It's directional in any case.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Chip18

wolfy dog said:


> I am seriously thinking about getting my new pup used to the noise of an air horn (the ones they use in stadions to support the team) and take that with me for occasions like these.
> I wonder if anyone has experience with something like this.


 Not me but I would think that if you just used it randomly around the house at times he would get use to it. Make a game out of it, something so he knows it's you.


----------



## Blanketback

Wouldn't it hurt their ears? I'm guessing way too loud.


----------



## Chip18

Yeah an air horn is kinda loud..but I bet it would work!


----------



## Lilie

middleofnowhere said:


> *According to Leerburg's site, most of* *you are all wet*. If your dog is attacked and not just assulted, you are going to get hurt with your techniques. Go check out his "how to break up a dog fight" article and read the comments. As you go through these (I just did it last night), you will come to see why he recommends pepper spray and not a stick or a boot to the other dog.
> 
> As to the amazon dog repeller - I didn't look it up but it sounds like it would affect your dog, too.


I dunno *she says as she is drying off her wet hair*, I've never had a dog fight on leash before (and I live in a rural area). Breaking eye contact, stern voice & my magic walking stick has never let me down.


----------



## Baillif

Blanketback said:


> He can recommend things all he wants. I can tell you that whacking a dog in the snout does wonders for preventing a fight. I could prove it, if I had the videos, lol. But I'm not going to get into the middle of a dog fight, sorry. That's why I'd rather persuade a dog to retreat. Trust me, it works.


I can vouch for this with experience. Unless you already know where the problem dog is coming from ahead of time you probably won't have that pepper spray handy. When a dog finally came at me and my pup on a walk I had very little time from first noticing the dog was coming to physical contact with the dog. There would have been no time to uncap and aim. I stepped up and went on offense as soon as it was clear a stomp and warning would not be enough to stop the dog.

I've broken up plenty of dog spats physically without injury to myself. They're dogs not badgers. Now if you're dealing with trained attack dogs ok you have a problem. Good luck with that.

Walking stick would have been nice though. Would have been time for that.


----------



## wolfy dog

The plan is to "loading" the air horn like you do a clicker. As for when to use it when the other dog comes: as soon as he locks eyes with my dog. My idea is that they don't have to see it but the startling effect is enough. If another dog comes despite of all that, all other methods would be useless as well is my guess.
I have not tried this but am thinking it out still. 
Trying to hit or kick the other dog can also get you into serious trouble with the owner because they will probably feel personally attacked.
Most of all I have learned to trust my gut instinct and not the soothing reassurances from other owners.


----------



## Chip18

wolfy dog said:


> Trying to hit or kick the other dog can also get you into serious trouble with the owner because they will probably feel personally attacked.


My take is screw the owner,my job is to protect "my dog" my dog is under control, if his was there would be no issue! 
It sounds like you need to do a "What do I do about other peoples dogs in the dog park thread?" Because I think most on this thread or going to say "don't go...problem solved" We are kinda focused on dogs coming at you out of nowhere here. 



wolfy dog said:


> Most of all I have learned to trust my gut instinct and not the soothing reassurances from other owners.


And that is your best defense another is to not put your dog in situations where action is required!


----------



## Longfisher

*My Dog's Been Attached 7 Times*

First three times were at either a dog park or a neighborhood gathering of dog lovers. Ended that stuff as it had a definite humbling effect on the dog.

But third time I kicked the living begeezers out of the offending, unleashed dog as he bore down on my puppy. Owner became enraged and threatened me. Deputies took him away and charged him for terrorist threats.

Fourth and fifth time was walking the dog on a public street and a dog was crazy mad at us just for walking and was squeezing under the fence / gate about half way to attack my dog. I'd learned to carry mace by that time and gave them both a whopper of a dose as they were easy stationary targets. Stopped it all immediately.

Sixth time didn't even see the other dog coming but heard some tags jangling. My puppy was over 100 labs then and stood his ground at first with his tail wagging hoping the other dog wanted to play. Other dog was smaller but swift and maneuvered to get to my dog's flank.

ZAPPPPPP with the mace. OVER. Dog never ran so fast in his life I'll bet. I could hear him yelping two blocks away.

Last and 7th time was just two days ago when took my Zues to a vacant school yard to play fetch. We never let Zeus off a lead, but, we use a very long lead (130 ft) when we throw a Kong, frisbee or tennis ball. He has all the room in the world to play but not enough to stray.

Smallish terrier got loose from some girls at the other end of the school yard and covered the 60 - 70 yards to my dog's position in seconds. I saw this one coming and tried to reel Zeus in, to no avail as this dog was on him quick like. So, I let him have his head while still teathered.

Zeus stood his ground again wagging his tail in an invitation to play. Other dog was having none of it, sensed weakness and went for Zeus' flank. I'd been quietly saying, Nein, Easy until then. Then I gave Zeus the command to bite.

Zeus was on him like stink on ###NO IMPLIED SWEARING / REPLACING OF LETTERS WITH SYMBOLS- MOD EDIT###, gave the necessary warning barks and growls which got no respect and then got behind him and seized him from behind and at the base of the skull. Then he shook him like a rat and tossed him afar when his leash came taught.

Very gratifying for me and for Zeus. Kept Zeus from going after him by using the lead. When it was all over I praised him no end and gave him treats.

Girl came and retrieved her dead dog (just kidding so as to get some of you riled up). 

Girl came to retrieve dog and I shouter for not to get between them. Then she stepped on the leash to control her dog and apologized. I didn't say anything to her but continue the praising of Zeus.

Walked tall that evening home. Zeus is coming into his own.

Anyway, mace is very effective. Some here will go on and on about how to check the wind direction, how to get the best shot, how not to spray you own dog. And, all that's good advice but it goes right out the window when the dog comes out of nowhere. Just step in and spray.

Works for me.

LF


----------



## Longfisher

*Enraged Owners*

They'll threaten you.

Try to have others around who can hear the threats and then call LE. They'll arrest them every time if you have a witness.

If not, save some spray for the human and then call LE yourself.

Personally, I also carry a concealed weapon. I figure I'll give 'em a verbal then a spritzer and then a quick double tap, in that order if they persist.

Not only is my dog not going to get hurt, neither am I just for having the temerity to walk my dog in public.

LF

LF


----------



## Longfisher

*Making pepper spray handy.*

I used to carry it in my pocket. It took way too long to get it out.

Used it all up on the encounters related below so wife bought me a new one that has a velcro strap that fits around my left lower arm near the elbow really tight. It can be swept off the attaching velcro in a second and deployed in another.

It's also great when you know everything is cool and you need to coil a long lead or something that might snag on the mace. It comes off in a jiffy, stuff into pocket, redeploy when leaving.

Too cool.

I'm also looking into a cattle prod right after I get some training on a howitzer with flachette rounds.


LF


----------



## David Taggart

Grab the agressor by his back legs and throw him as far as you can. Loosing the goung, he would be confused for a minute, just enough time to come to him with a lead. You dog may try attacking himself in response at that moment, but you have opportunity to tether the agressor to a tree.


----------



## wolfy dog

David Taggart said:


> Grab the agressor by his back legs and throw him as far as you can. Loosing the goung, he would be confused for a minute, just enough time to come to him with a lead. You dog may try attacking himself in response at that moment, but you have opportunity to tether the agressor to a tree.


Good luck! Have you ever done this successfully? Just curious.


----------



## David Taggart

> Have you ever done this successfully? Just curious


Yes I did. And not once. In majority of cases the attacking dog is confused with loosing the gound , but I remember the case when black King Poodle got up about 5 times and attacked my Damire with even more ferocity. Would never imagine this breed could be so agressive. This method is practical for the majority of breeds, except something like mastiffs (they could be too heavy for you) and pit bulls (they don't indicate they are going to attack, may approach as absolutely friendly and then seize at your dog face with a deadly grip).


----------



## Liesje

Last time I touched a dog during a squabble (not even a full fledged fight, both dogs were sounding viscous but no wounds) I ended up in the ER, so take David's advice at your own risk. YMMV!

If a dog came after one of mine while on a leash I would avoid eye contact and move away slowly and if it started attacking I'd probably scream (so others would hear) and kick. Luckily since I have a large mix, a GSD, a pit bull, and a GSD the chances are my dog will have the upper hand in size and strength.


----------



## David Taggart

> and kick


Only the Schutzhund trained would grab you by your left arm in this case, any other dog would bite whatever hits him. Ripped thigh muscles, it's what you are looking for. Pain stimulates agression, never ever hit the dog in a fight. If the agressor is too big for you - you can grab him by his collar (if there any) and pull away, but you can lose your fingers in the battle of them two. Then, definitely there should be experience how to grab back legs. You would never catch the back paws of a fast moving dog, only girthing his waist and sliding hands quickly to the hinges of the knees. It is safer and it works.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Chip18 said:


> middleofnowhere said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Leerburg's site, most of you are all wet. If your dog is attacked and not just assulted, you are going to get hurt with your techniques. Go check out his "how to break up a dog fight" article and read the comments. As you go through these (I just did it last night), you will come to see why he recommends pepper spray and not a stick or a boot to the other dog
> 
> 
> 
> Chip 18 "The thread isn't about "breaking up a dog fight it's about how to avoid getting into one in the first place!  "
> 
> AHEM -- The title is "What to do if another dog attacks your while on leash" How odd that I interpreted that as a dog fight.... Your interpretation is "charges up toward you" mine is more literal as in "attacks" means makes contact with teeth.
> 
> From reading this, I would really recommend Ed's article on Leerburg's site. Just go look at it. Read the comments and look at the photos. Then think about it if dogs really get into it. How ripped up do you want to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## utsavized

robeangyalchen said:


> Anybody used this?? How does this work?? I couldn't buy it, I live in Nepal, just curious


Hello to a fellow Nepali  Walking a GSD in the streets of Kathmandu, I can totally imagine the horror! However, even though you have been successful at keeping those dogs at bay, it it quite risky because most of those dogs have never had any vaccinations and getting bitten could have dire consequences to both, you and your dog.

I have seen a lot of fitness shops sprawl up when I visited recently, so getting a treadmill and teaching your puppy to exercise on it could be a substitute (not ideal but better than getting bitten by a rabid dog). Also, with so much construction on the streets, the pollution must be miserable.

Good luck!


----------



## robeangyalchen

utsavized said:


> Hello to a fellow Nepali  Walking a GSD in the streets of Kathmandu, I can totally imagine the horror! However, even though you have been successful at keeping those dogs at bay, it it quite risky because most of those dogs have never had any vaccinations and getting bitten could have dire consequences to both, you and your dog.
> 
> I have seen a lot of fitness shops sprawl up when I visited recently, so getting a treadmill and teaching your puppy to exercise on it could be a substitute (not ideal but better than getting bitten by a rabid dog). Also, with so much construction on the streets, the pollution must be miserable.
> 
> Good luck!


Ya, the stray dogs are too much to handle sometimes, but since my GSD is twice the size of any stray dogs they do not try to attack us, they just bark and stay where they are. I had to wave my stick only twice till today and both incident were when my Tyson was 4 or 5 months. Today no stray dog can actually lunge towards us 

The pollution is not so bad, construction has made the streets dusty but are walkable  Now i sound like a Typical Nepali haha. We actually walk only in the morning, when the roads are less crowded with traffic and no dust or smoke.

And the only horror is people trying to pet my dog


----------



## TommyB681

If my safety or my dogs safety are in danger Im putting the dog down


----------



## KaiserandStella

90% of the dogs I've encountered off-leash are easily deterred by stopping, putting my dog behind me, and then having a "I'm not afraid of you/I dare you to try something" look/posture towards the dog. For that other 10% I've had to have a "show down" where I've used myself as a shield for my dog. Most of the 10% of aggressors would lunge forward but not get too close and would bark but not have the gull to try anything else except for a couple dogs that I've encountered that actually tried to land a bite. Even those dogs though did not manage to break past me to my dog thankfully. I prefer that I get bit/hurt rather than my dog having to defend himself in a brawl. On walks I've been successful in never letting it happen but I have had some incidents in non outdoor places. Had to pry my sisters attacking dog off of my dog in my home for one. Thankfully, my dog stops defending himself when I get the attacking dog off him. He tries to help me sometimes but I can easily stop him by putting my hand out in a stop motion and saying No. Makes things easier.



David Taggart said:


> Only the Schutzhund trained would grab you by your left arm in this case, any other dog would bite whatever hits him. Ripped thigh muscles, it's what you are looking for. Pain stimulates agression, never ever hit the dog in a fight. If the agressor is too big for you - you can grab him by his collar (if there any) and pull away, but you can lose your fingers in the battle of them two. Then, definitely there should be experience how to grab back legs. You would never catch the back paws of a fast moving dog, only girthing his waist and sliding hands quickly to the hinges of the knees. It is safer and it works.


I agree not to hit an attacking dog. Always makes the dog attack harder. For me the best way to go about it is to grab the neck/collar and pull up until the dog releases it's grip. If you don't wait it will cause tearing to pull. I've witnessed this happen to someone's dog ouch. After that pull backwards away from the dog or person being bitten then bring the dog to the ground in a smooth downward motion and hold them there and if need be use a leash to restrain the dog further on a pole/tree. If your dog is the kind of dog that will keep retaliating towards the other dog the leash to tie the dogs is a very good idea or have someone walk with you. I've had to restrain a dog by the neck that was trying hard to get free. He was thrashing and moving his head side to side. I just calmly held him until he calmed down too. If you held the dog by the legs it could easily thrash and wiggle out turning towards you and get a bite in. I've never been bitten grabbing by the neck/collar myself.



> If my safety or my dogs safety are in danger I'm putting the dog down


I can say that about a person attacking me or my dog but when It comes to other dogs attacking us, It's hard for me. I always do everything else I can except put them down. I hope I never have to.


----------



## David Winners

I've stopped a lot of dogs that go through the stare down and warning routine with the handle end of my leather 6' leash. Keep your dog on a short line and pay out the rest through your right hand. You can swing it really hard and flank the dog or hit it in the face. Very few dogs are going to make it through that and keep fighting.

David Winners


----------



## Blanketback

Awesome suggestion with the leash, David  I think people overestimate how much trouble a dog's willing to get into. Especially a whack with a solid strip of leather, lol. Uh oh, maybe that'll be banned next? Quick everyone, stock up on quality leather leashes before the only ones available are the crappy nylon weave!


----------



## Chip18

Blanketback said:


> Awesome suggestion with the leash, David  I think people overestimate how much trouble a dog's willing to get into. Especially a whack with a solid strip of leather, lol. Uh oh, maybe that'll be banned next? Quick everyone, stock up on quality leather leashes before the only ones available are the crappy nylon weave!


Agree we all pretty much have "leashed dogs!"


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

David Winners said:


> I've stopped a lot of dogs that go through the stare down and warning routine with the handle end of my leather 6' leash. Keep your dog on a short line and pay out the rest through your right hand. You can swing it really hard and flank the dog or hit it in the face. Very few dogs are going to make it through that and keep fighting.
> 
> David Winners


I agree--I have stopped an angry young stallion bent on attacking another horse with the end of a leather lead line--same as a good leather leash--right across the nose. You just have to use the maximum amount of force, and act like you really mean it. Same with dogs. None of this, "but I might hurt him..." The best thing is to avoid the whole situation, but we all know that's not always possible, things happen too fast.


----------



## Blanketback

LMAO Chip! I'm so lucky I didn't spit coffee over that comment. Too funny!  BTW, I've only ever used it loose in my hand, and it always works like a charm - but the best part is that you can choose which end to swing, and the brass clip was an awesome deterrent, lol.


----------



## Chip18

Blanketback said:


> LMAO Chip! I'm so lucky I didn't spit coffee over that comment. Too funny!  BTW, I've only ever used it loose in my hand, and it always works like a charm - but the best part is that you can choose which end to swing, and the brass clip was an awesome deterrent, lol.


LOL, yeah I was kinda stunned by the simplicity!


----------



## Chip18

I keep meaning to update this with info I found and keep forgetting but in light of my recent, incident (which was nothing in the big scheme of things) but I was uhh perturbed! 

I'll add this now however for others that have "real" problems. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbvqFEH5-qQ

In my case this time...none of that was required but now I understand why some perfer to down there dog in an encounter! Rocky "choice to come from behind me and stood beside me to see what the fuss??

I was not happy with his independent choice but to be fair I did not "tell him" to "stay" I 'Assumed" it would have been a given.

Details here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7098921-post143.html


----------



## IronhorseRomo

I've only had two cases where me and my dog were attacked by another dog. 
The first time I had nothing to defend us. He was a stray dog. He was a medium sized mutt. I kicked him pretty hard and he backed off and ran away. Now I don't go anywhere without my CCP ( concealed carry pistol ). Fast forward a year later, me and my family were at a local park. It's a very big park. They have trails for hiking, bikes, running, horses, places for party's, disc golf, and so on. Very outdoorsy park. A guy let his pit bull off his leash and he ran up to my dog in a playful manner. Then he just grabbed my dog by the neck and slammed her to the ground. Me and the owner couldn't get the dog off. I pushed him aside and shot that dog. Police and park rangers came quickly. There were plenty of witnesses. I showed my license and we were free to go. Luckily she wasn't hurt very bad. The owner of that pit bull was very upset. I don't know if he went to jail but he was in handcuffs when we left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip18

IronhorseRomo said:


> I've only had two cases where me and my dog were attacked by another dog.
> The first time I had nothing to defend us. He was a stray dog. He was a medium sized mutt. I kicked him pretty hard and he backed off and ran away. Now I don't go anywhere without my CCP ( concealed carry pistol ). Fast forward a year later, me and my family were at a local park. It's a very big park. They have trails for hiking, bikes, running, horses, places for party's, disc golf, and so on. Very outdoorsy park. A guy let his pit bull off his leash and he ran up to my dog in a playful manner. Then he just grabbed my dog by the neck and slammed her to the ground. Me and the owner couldn't get the dog off. I pushed him aside and shot that dog. Police and park rangers came quickly. There were plenty of witnesses. I showed my license and we were free to go. Luckily she wasn't hurt very bad. The owner of that pit bull was very upset. I don't know if he went to jail but he was in handcuffs when we left.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only sure fire "non lethal" way to go a dog off once he has clamped on is with the use of a "Break Stick" not many of us carry one around on a daily basis.

Although awkward a walking stick that tapered down could serve that purpose!

Sorry you had to shoot the dog most Pitts seem to have a disproportionate number of "fools" for owners! 

Pitts are powerful,numerous and cheap! If they were priced like a Dogo Argentino...I'd bet there were be fewer running around loose!

A $200 Pitt Puppy tax would slow it down I bet! But yeah taxes and "Guberment" whole nother story!


----------



## royals17

Only once did I get in this sort of situation.
I was walking Apollo and a dog -I don't know if it was stray or not; no collar- was walking up the street. When he saw Apollo he came running at us barking. When he got close enough I kicked him pretty hard in the shoulder. He fell over and ran the other direction, and Apollo got in a few good barks. I always have pepper spray on me, but I didn't think of it until about 20 mins later. Boot did the trick, though!


----------



## IronhorseRomo

Chip18 said:


> The only sure fire "non lethal" way to go a dog off once he has clamped on is with the use of a "Break Stick" not many of us carry one around on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Although awkward a walking stick that tapered down could serve that purpose!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you had to shoot the dog most Pitts seem to have a disproportionate number of "fools" for owners!
> 
> 
> 
> Pitts are powerful,numerous and cheap! If they were priced like a Dogo Argentino...I'd bet there were be fewer running around loose!
> 
> 
> 
> A $200 Pitt Puppy tax would slow it down I bet! But yeah taxes and "Guberment" whole nother story!



Wasn't the dogs fault. It was his owner who did not train his dog properly to be around people and other animals. I carry on a daily basis and practice as often as I can. I don't look to my dogs for defense. Regardless of how big or protective they might be. I wanted to shoot the owner in the foot for allowing the whole situation unfold. His dog died all on the account of his stupid owner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longfisher

Now that Zeus is 100 + lbs. and is solid as a brick shirt house we don't have the trouble we used to have on our walks. At least, it's been a while.

But here's what I do (did?) after learning what doesn't work. Firstly, I never let go of the leash as that would make Zeus run and that triggered an even more fierce attack. Instead, I quickly wrap it once around my wast (six ft.) and then take the loop in my teeth.

Then with the dog close to my left side I give him a low growl which he as learned means that I've sensed a threat, active or inactive, close or far. And, he alerts and begins to look for what I've warned him about.

At the same time I'm alerting Zeus I strip from my web-belt for my fanny pack (carries water, training tools, toys, etc.) a quick release pouch and from it I pull a very loud air horn and a smaller pepper spray. I keep the horn in my right hand, I control the leash with my left and also place the small pepper spray, off-safe, in my teeth.

And, then we countercharge the menacing animal at full tilt, with the dog aroused and with me shouting through my teeth and sounding the horn until the other dog runs for the freaking hills. I even do this when a dog's owner is close at hand if the dog's poorly controlled.

If the horn and the charge doesn't run him off I throw the horn and the rest of the bag which had contained the spray and horn at the dog in sequence. No reaction, then I take the pepper spray from my teeth and then continue the charge with the pepper spray and my dog right with me. I like the kind of spray that shoots a long orange stream some distance. By now the other dog is always moving and is seldom hit by the spray. But the stream unnerves them and hasn't failed yet at breaking a charge.

I tried many things before this. Almost all of the less direct methods resulted in my dog being attacked and once bitten badly.

If the encounter becomes an assault by the dog of the owner on my person I'll use my pistols (one in the fanny pack and one in the waist band to whatever extent I must. I have a CHL and here in Texas it's legal to defend your person with one.

LF


----------



## Longfisher

Baillif said:


> I can vouch for this with experience. Unless you already know where the problem dog is coming from ahead of time you probably won't have that pepper spray handy. When a dog finally came at me and my pup on a walk I had very little time from first noticing the dog was coming to physical contact with the dog. There would have been no time to uncap and aim. I stepped up and went on offense as soon as it was clear a stomp and warning would not be enough to stop the dog.
> 
> I've broken up plenty of dog spats physically without injury to myself. They're dogs not badgers. Now if you're dealing with trained attack dogs ok you have a problem. Good luck with that.
> 
> Walking stick would have been nice though. Would have been time for that.


It is extremely important to maintain situational awareness. 

Sometimes I'm so into detecting the presence of other dogs on my walks with my wife and my dog that I fall silent as the conversation distracts me.

I've gotten pretty good at it too. When I hear a gate slam closed in the distance or see a garage door open or see a front door open I'm watching intently. Where we live most dogs are penned or fenced. but the owners often lose control of them when moving from yard to yard or from the house to the auto.

LF

_ **** Comment removed by ADMIN **** _


----------



## Moriah

Longfisher--You are the James Bond of walking dogs!! Instead of a sports car you have a GSD. Loved your post--I could never do it myself. I think I could scream and yell and get in front of my dog. After that I'm toast.


----------



## Chip18

IronhorseRomo said:


> Wasn't the dogs fault. It was his owner who did not train his dog properly to be around people and other animals.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand, I meant I'm sorry you had to make that choice is all. Not something I would want to have to do!

But if my dog is under control...all bets are off!


----------



## Dalko43

OP, I would say avoiding the situation all together (which is something you are already doing) is your best bet on preventing fights (leashed or otherwise).

That aside, I think the mace/pepper spray methods which some have suggested is likely to backfire for numerous reasons:
1) that stuff is notoriously inaccurate (even in a stream) and once sprayed, is just as likely to affect your own dog in the ensuing brawl, and perhaps the other owner once they get control of their dog.
2) it's going to piss other people off, and perhaps escalate things to another level (you bring spray, the other owner brings a knife, ect.)


I think yelling and posturing helps to dissuade certain dog fights before they happen. 

Other than that, once the fight commences, I wouldn't try to keep your own dog on a tight leash, or at all (depending on how well trained your dog is), until the other owner has gotten control of his own dog. If you keep your dog hampered down, and the fight has already begun, you're simply making your own dog more vulnerable to the other's attacks.

The best way to break up a dog fight is for each owner to pull their respective dogs away from each other. Once the fight has begun, the other dog isn't going to listen to your commands and your dog isn't going to listen to the other owner's commands.


----------



## Chip18

Dalko43 said:


> OP, I would say avoiding the situation all together (which is something you are already doing) is your best bet on preventing fights (leashed or otherwise).


Well yeah! 



Dalko43 said:


> That aside, I think the mace/pepper spray methods which some have suggested is likely to backfire for numerous reasons:
> 1) that stuff is notoriously inaccurate (even in a stream) and once sprayed, is just as likely to affect your own dog in the ensuing brawl, and perhaps the other owner once they get control of their dog.


 My dogs are suppose, to stay behind me! Leash or not if they don't and get sprayed...they are not likely to repeat breaking that rule again! 




Dalko43 said:


> 2) it's going to piss other people off, and perhaps escalate things to another level (you bring spray, the other owner brings a knife, ect.)


 Other owners are "not" my concern, my dogs are! Bear spray works on "owners" that continue to make poor choices also! If another owner chooses a course of action that will involve LE, that's their call! Protecting my dog is my "only" concern! I don't play around when my dogs are involved!





Dalko43 said:


> I think yelling and posturing helps to dissuade certain dog fights before they happen.


Yep most of the time that works! Sometimes it's not enough! And you need back up! "Rocky" was pretty persuasive, when he came to my aid uncommanded, from behind me while I was protecting him, I slipped on the ice!* "Hmm daddy's down...guess it's time to step up!" 
* The last charging dog...flat disappeared??? 



Dalko43 said:


> Other than that, once the fight commences, I wouldn't try to keep your own dog on a tight leash, or at all (depending on how well trained your dog is), until the other owner has gotten control of his own dog. If you keep your dog hampered down, and the fight has already begun, you're simply making your own dog more vulnerable to the other's attacks.


My dogs are trained to "stand" behind me and let daddy deal! My concern was with human aggression but "Rocky" understood "stay behind daddy" unless a situation dictates otherwise!

Leerburg | Who Pets Your Puppy or Dog




Dalko43 said:


> The best way to break up a dog fight is for each owner to pull their respective dogs away from each other. Once the fight has begun, the other dog isn't going to listen to your commands and your dog isn't going to listen to the other owner's commands.


And what if there is no "other owner??


----------



## Dalko43

Chip18 said:


> My dogs are suppose, to stay behind me! Leash or not if they don't and get sprayed...they are not likely to repeat breaking that rule again!


Okay, what happens when the other dog runs past you and gets to your dog...your dog just sits still and doesn't react?



Chip18 said:


> *Other owners are "not" my concern,* my dogs are! Bear spray works on "owners" that continue to make poor choices also! If another owner chooses a course of action that will involve LE, that's their call! Protecting my dog is my "only" concern! I don't play around when my dogs are involved!


Other owners *will become your problem* if they don't like your decision to use bear spray/mace, especially if that mace affects them, which it likely will once they retrieve their dog (that stuff spreads easily). Not only could they call the cops, but they could try to escalate things (bring a gun or knife) which leads to a whole can of worms that no one wants.

If someone wants to carry mace or pepper spray for personal protection, that's their right and decision, but I would use that stuff as a last resort, not a preemptive measure.

If you're not worried about the legal or safety consequences of using that kind of measure, that's fine for you....I just wouldn't go around preaching that stuff to others like its a perfectly acceptable method, because its not.

Also, I wouldn't pretend to think that mace/pepper spray or bear spray is the end-all-be-all...I've seen full grown bears as well as smaller animals like pitbulls push through that stuff before...it all depends on the situation.




Chip18 said:


> Yep most of the time that works! Sometimes it's not enough! And you need back up! "Rocky" was pretty persuasive, when he came to my aid uncommanded, from behind me while I was protecting him, I slipped on the ice!* "Hmm daddy's down...guess it's time to step up!"
> * The last charging dog...flat disappeared???


I'm glad that situation worked out for you, but not all situations go that way...especially if you are dealing with a particularly bigger and more dominant dog. And just because Rocky has never met his match (in terms of confidence and dominance) doesn't mean one doesn't exist...every owner likes to think that his dog his bravest most stout SOB on the block....even I am guilty of that 



Chip18 said:


> My dogs are trained to "stand" behind me and let daddy deal! My concern was with human aggression but "Rocky" understood "stay behind daddy" unless a situation dictates otherwise!


Again, if another dog is particularly aggressive and stubborn and pushes past you, what is your dog supposed to do then? 




Chip18 said:


> And what if there is no "other owner??


If the dogs have started fighting, and its obvious neither one is inclined to run away, I would first call for help. If there is no help, try distracting or scaring off the other dog. If none of that is working, then and only then would I start to consider using force to dissuade the other dog from continuing his actions.

I've been caught in the middle of dog fights before (none of them were the fault of my dog, but other dogs which initiated the confrontation). In the first one, I tried pulling my dog away, but all that did was encourage the other dog to attack more. In another one, I tried separating the dogs one at a time. I separated mine by pulling him back...the other dog continued his attacks....I separated the other by pulling him back...my dog continued to fight.


In summary, it's very difficult to break up a dog fight by yourself...help from other people is usually the best solution.


----------



## Chip18

Dalko43 said:


> Okay, what happens when the other dog runs past you and gets to your dog...your dog just sits still and doesn't react?


As it happens...first my dog is "suppose" to stay behind me! 

As it happens a couple weeks go I screwed up! While talking with my daughter in law, I broke all my own rules and a "known" pitt came bull rushing towards us! 

Rocky was off leash and failed to stay behind me! 

I stepped in front to stop the dog Rocky stepped forward beside me to see what the fuss was??? Rocky smiled in the charging dogs face and the dog stopped and sat down!

So it "appeared" that this pitt was a none, threat or did not expect "this" situation?? First a human and then a dog that did not do what he expected??

So "this" particular dog under those, circumstances was not a threat! I did not "know that" all I saw was a massive snarling pitt coming at my dog and in 16 years that was as close as a dog I did not know ever came to mind!! I was not happy with me or Rocky's failure to stay put! 

I mumbled "control your dog to the neighbour and stormed off! 




Dalko43 said:


> Other owners *will become your problem* if they don't like your decision to use bear spray/mace, especially if that mace affects them, which it likely will once they retrieve their dog (that stuff spreads easily). Not only could they call the cops, but they could try to escalate things (bring a gun or knife) which leads to a whole can of worms that no one wants.


 *"MY ONLY CONCERN IS MY DOGS!!"*I can't be any clearer than that! I don't give a crap about anyone or anything in that regard! I don't put my dogs in harms way and "I" expect others to do the same! But...perhaps this better explains:











Dalko43 said:


> If someone wants to carry mace or pepper spray for personal protection, that's their right and decision, but I would use that stuff as a last resort, not a preemptive measure.
> 
> If you're not worried about the legal or safety consequences of using that kind of measure, that's fine for you....I just wouldn't go around preaching that stuff to others like its a perfectly acceptable method, because its not.


 Nope as I clearly stated, "I don't give a crap!" My job is to "protect my dogs!" And I take that job very seriously! People control there freaking "cur's" and they have no problems with me! 



Dalko43 said:


> Also, I wouldn't pretend to think that mace/pepper spray or bear spray is the end-all-be-all...I've seen full grown bears as well as smaller animals like pitbulls push through that stuff before...it all depends on the situation.
> 
> 
> Dalko43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point of "this" thread which you seem to miss?? Is what can people do to help their dogs if they encounter a situation?? Yes standing by and screaming for help as your dog gets ripped apart is also an available option! If you think that's a better alternative...then start a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalko43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that situation worked out for you, but not all situations go that way...especially if you are dealing with a particularly bigger and more dominant dog. And just because Rocky has never met his match (in terms of confidence and dominance) doesn't mean one doesn't exist...every owner likes to think that his dog his bravest most stout SOB on the block....even I am guilty of that
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I never said "I" use Bear spray or weapons of any kind?? NV is an open carry state and people do carry! LF will shoot an uncontrolled dog coming after his, "problem solved!"
> 
> The size of my dogs has "zero" bearing for me! All dogs under my care get the same level of "protection" from me! From a Chi to a Bull Mastiff, it's not there job to fight with other people's dogs! If comes down to it, that's my job and yeah I take it seriously!
> 
> 
> So we have extremes here. Some people carry some people don't, but the point of this thread is to do "something" to stop a situation! We all make our, on choices but "not knowing" how to do anything but stand by and scream helplessly is "not" a viable option...in my view!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalko43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if another dog is particularly aggressive and stubborn and pushes past you, what is your dog supposed to do then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done and answered, "my" dogs not push by me! He stood next to me to see what the fuss was, and smiled at the offender!! Not a choice I was happy with but "Rocky defused the "situation,hmmm yet again!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalko43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the dogs have started fighting, and its obvious neither one is inclined to run away, I would first call for help. If there is no help, try distracting or scaring off the other dog. If none of that is working, then and only then would I start to consider using force to dissuade the other dog from continuing his actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If dogs have "started" fighting...your to late!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalko43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been caught in the middle of dog fights before (none of them were the fault of my dog, but other dogs which initiated the confrontation). In the first one, I tried pulling my dog away, but all that did was encourage the other dog to attack more. In another one, I tried separating the dogs one at a time. I separated mine by pulling him back...the other dog continued his attacks....I separated the other by pulling him back...my dog continued to fight.
> 
> 
> In summary, it's very difficult to break up a dog fight by yourself...help from other people is usually the best solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry that happened! I know, that is "not"a plesent situation!
> 
> But you not going to change "minds" here! What I outlined is what I do with all my dogs but my Boxer (Struddell) if an unknow dog touched her??? Somebody is not going home that evening!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## IronhorseRomo

Chip18 said:


> As it happens...first my dog is "suppose" to stay behind me!
> 
> As it happens a couple weeks go I screwed up! While talking with my daughter in law, I broke all my own rules and a "known" pitt came bull rushing towards us!
> 
> Rocky was off leash and failed to stay behind me!
> 
> I stepped in front to stop the dog Rocky stepped forward beside me to see what the fuss was??? Rocky smiled in the charging dogs face and the dog stopped and sat down!
> 
> So it "appeared" that this pitt was a none, threat or did not expect "this" situation?? First a human and then a dog that did not do what he expected??
> 
> So "this" particular dog under those, circumstances was not a threat! I did not "know that" all I saw was a massive snarling pitt coming at my dog and in 16 years that was as close as a dog I did not know ever came to mind!! I was not happy with me or Rocky's failure to stay put!
> 
> I mumbled "control your dog to the neighbour and stormed off!
> 
> 
> *"MY ONLY CONCERN IS MY DOGS!!"*I can't be any clearer than that! I don't give a crap about anyone or anything in that regard! I don't put my dogs in harms way and "I" expect others to do the same! But...perhaps this better explains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope as I clearly stated, "I don't give a crap!" My job is to "protect my dogs!" And I take that job very seriously! People control there freaking "cur's" and they have no problems with me!
> 
> 
> 
> Dalko43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I wouldn't pretend to think that mace/pepper spray or bear spray is the end-all-be-all...I've seen full grown bears as well as smaller animals like pitbulls push through that stuff before...it all depends on the situation.
> 
> 
> Dalko43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point of "this" thread which you seem to miss?? Is what can people do to help their dogs if they encounter a situation?? Yes standing by and screaming for help as your dog gets ripped apart is also an available option! If you think that's a better alternative...then start a thread.
> 
> Hmm I never said "I" use Bear spray or weapons of any kind?? NV is an open carry state and people do carry! LF will shoot an uncontrolled dog coming after his, "problem solved!"
> 
> The size of my dogs has "zero" bearing for me! All dogs under my care get the same level of "protection" from me! From a Chi to a Bull Mastiff, it's not there job to fight with other people's dogs! If comes down to it, that's my job and yeah I take it seriously!
> 
> 
> So we have extremes here. Some people carry some people don't, but the point of this thread is to do "something" to stop a situation! We all make our, on choices but "not knowing" how to do anything but stand by and scream helplessly is "not" a viable option...in my view!
> 
> 
> 
> Done and answered, "my" dogs not push by me! He stood next to me to see what the fuss was, and smiled at the offender!! Not a choice I was happy with but "Rocky defused the "situation,hmmm yet again!"
> 
> 
> 
> If dogs have "started" fighting...your to late!
> 
> 
> I am sorry that happened! I know, that is "not"a plesent situation!
> 
> But you not going to change "minds" here! What I outlined is what I do with all my dogs but my Boxer (Struddell) if an unknow dog touched her??? Somebody is not going home that evening!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you Chip! Me and my dogs safety are my only concern. I live in Texas. Texas has no problem when it comes to defending you or yours. Packing heat may not be for everyone. But I'm certainly not going to preach against how someone wants to defend themselves, legally. When you play stupid games, you win stupid prizes. Not being a responsible dog owner has gotten a lot of people in trouble. It's almost no different than raising kids. How you raise them, what you teach them, not allowing mistakes to go unnoticed or unchecked.
> I left my Heeler in the backyard by herself for a few minutes. Next thing I know, she jumped the fence and has the mailman cornered. She got pepper sprayed. Completely my fault for not tying her up. It's my fault she got pepper sprayed. She was just doing her job. After all, she's only a dog. Unfortunately, some people aren't willing to take responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sunsets

I've had this happen. Here's what I did (may or may not be appropriate):

The scenario: 120 lb English Mastiff, 60-80 lb lab mix, and 50-60 lb yellow lab escape their yard just as I walk past with my dog on the leash.

The three of them run up to my GSD, and sniffing and posturing commences. I attempt to diffuse the situation by trying to remain calm and uttering soothing statements, like "Oh! Look! We have visitors! Hi guys!". 

Didn't work. Someone snarled, and it was "on like Donkey Kong". My poor GSD ended up pinned to the ground, with the mastiff gnawing on his butt and the lab mix trying to rip his throat out. (Thankfully the other lab was content to observe and not participate).

I tried yelling, then screaming, for help, hoping that a neighbor might arrive with a hose or a bucket of water. No help was forthcoming  Heinz was gasping for air at this point, so I grabbed the mutt by the scruff of her neck and hauled her back. I got lucky, she was re-adjusting her bite and I managed to pull her free and Heinz scrambled away. I then used my "BAD DOG" voice and postured at the other dogs until they backed off. 

Very scary, and I was lucky I wasn't bitten. Heinz was fine except for a few little puncture wounds and the owner of the miscreants paid the vet bill (after I left a note telling her what happened)

The vet tech, upon hearing my tale of woe, recommended carrying a small air horn. She said it usually freaks dogs out enough that an impending fight can be avoided.


----------



## Kyleigh

I have to say, having been a "victim" of 5 completely random dog attacks (3 times in which I was bitten), the level of "aggression" I'm reading from some of owners (and not the dogs, the people) is pretty scary. The bites I received weren’t life threatening, I did get a tetanus shot after the first one to be one the safe side. 

I'm 5 feet 4 inches, female, weigh about 120 pounds and I live in Ontario CANADA ... which means I have access and the legal right to ZERO weapons. I can't even carry bear spray. Mainly because I live in suburbia and there are no bears. A large walking stick is all I am permitted, or an umbrella. 

CHIP - you mention your only concern is your dog and not the owner. Well, that's fine, but this is also a thread where the OP is asking for options on what you can do ... you continue to go on and on about how you don't care about the owner ... well, guess what? Some people do care, and in some places, depending on where you live you have to be very careful. 

You also have to take into account that some owners are plain stupid and clueless and no matter what you do, it won’t matter. 

If the owner of the unruly dog is a 90-pound, 89 year old lady / man are you going to go after them because they can’t control their dog? 

There are so many variables in these kinds of situations that to constantly pound back at people that you ONLY care about YOUR dog and nothing else strikes me as very selfish, and also very sad … our society is so egocentric and selfish, that to read, on a wonderful forum, from someone who posts very often, and is probably looked at as a “role model” for some of the newbies … that you just don’t care about the people is a horrible thing to read. 

When my dog and I were attacked, I was outraged, no doubt. I’m not a meek and mild person. BUT I do care that these people understand the entire situation, and recognize that their actions (or lack of) resulted in consequences and they are now liable. 

I would hate to be in an area where someone’s dog bit / charged / pinned my dog, and all I had to do was whip out mace, lay into the dog (and hey, maybe the owner) and then just walk away.


----------



## Nikitta

My first dog that I owned was an irish setter. I had to move back home and my parents wanted me to get rid of him. I, instead was keeping him at a barn I was renting for my horse. The next barn over had a Doberman that was a nasty dog. He attacked the husband of woman I was sharing the barn with. He cornered him on top of his car. He would come over and attack my tied up dog. He was used to people being afraid of him. Not me. He came over one day and I picked up a pitch fork and dared him to come any closer. He tried to go around the car and I confronted him again. His idiot owner finally came and got him. You don't attack my dog.


----------



## Stonevintage

There is no way that my dog will stand behind me with an aggressive dog or person rapidly approaching US. I don't believe in training against my dog's survival skills if WE are attacked because his training is contradictory to defending himself. Yes, I look at it that way. The charging stray that does not heed human warnings and keeps coming - has no regard or respect for the human either and should be treated accordingly..... a danger to US.

Where I live, law endorsement stands 100% with any owner taking defensive action by any legal means if his dog is attacked while on a leash by uncontrolled unleashed dog or dogs. There are consequences and risks every time you choose to let your dog off leash or fail to provide proper containment on your property. You are at fault and you are responsible if your dog is loose and attacks another. 

I agree many times owners get lazy and let their dog run just from the house to the car unleashed and that's where they loose control if someone is walking by with their dog. That's just as bad as the owner who doesn't care at all. They know they can't control their dog off leash and are only counting on their dog wanting to go for a car ride bad enough to stick close. Idiots. 

It's time that these negligent dog owners find out that we have had enough and we will actively protect our dogs from theirs. I am sick of their idiot attitudes that cause these problems in the first place. Simply standing there and yelling for help does not work and it never will.


----------



## Chip18

Hmmm not really sure if this post is a statement or a challenge?? So I'll take a "moderate" tone. 

But I will say that "this" is not the thread for folks who's physiosophy is:









Folks here for the most part seem to be like "me" and "Homie" and as I tend to say as of late...:










Pretty sure you will find no convert to the "peas" movement here! Just saying 



Stonevintage said:


> There is no way that my dog will stand behind me with an aggressive dog or person rapidly approaching US.


That's a valid point and a good observation! And I do believe in keeping with my KISS principle in dog training easily explained!  

I've posted this numerous times in the past. And how "I" accomplished the above is right here:

Leerburg | Who Pets Your Puppy or Dog (the walking part )

My GSD did the rest! Dog encounters were not a consideration for us, people were! I simply "always" had him stay behind me, when I encountered his "issue" which were uh "anyone" other than me or my wife! As it happened he no problem with "other dogs" he was simply never given a chance to "decide" if other dogs were an "item" to be considered? We "ignored" other dogs...there was "nothing" to think about!"

Let "Daddy" deal. Daddy in front, "he" stands behind and waits. For Rocky it was simply a matter of "been there done this!" So when we got charged, I did what I do! No dogs get to mine without going through me! Period there is "nothing to be discussed or considered!"

So I said to him "Stay" and Rocky stood behind me while we were being charged! Maybe he "thought" OK a "situation" here, seen Daddy do this before, ...."nothing new here!" But, Daddy goes down while shielding him??? Well this is new??? Perhaps I need to make my "presence" more "obvious??"

So he stepped up.... "problem" solved!




Stonevintage said:


> I don't believe in training against my dog's survival skills if WE are attacked because his training is contradictory to defending himself. Yes, I look at it that way. The charging stray that does not heed human warnings and keeps coming - has no regard or respect for the human either and should be treated accordingly..... a danger to US.
> 
> Where I live, law endorsement stands 100% with any owner taking defensive action by any legal means if his dog is attacked while on a leash by uncontrolled unleashed dog or dogs. There are consequences and risks every time you choose to let your dog off leash or fail to provide proper containment on your property. You are at fault and you are responsible if your dog is loose and attacks another.


Yeah sorry but "crap like that is where the "Pea's" activists always go! "If your dogs aren't on leash, blah, blah, blah.... 

As it happens in my encounter, my dogs were both on leash, and this situation occurred at the Police sub-station and under full, observation of LE officers! The only one hurt was me! When I slipped on the ice and fell "because" of those dogs! "My odgs weren't hurt, I did not care about "anything other that Dad. I shouted "control your freaking...dogs!" And we moved on...never saw those dogs doing that again by the way! 

But yeah, it was pretty much a law-suit (for me) made to order??? Not my concern, my dogs are! If a dog chooses to cross path with me and mine?? It will become quickly clear to "that" dog, that he has made "a very poor life's choice!!"

Dogs don't stop to consider the "consequences" of their actions?? If they did they would only target the "owners" of "Peas activist!" 

I have no intentions of going to court and crying over pictures of my dogs carved up body, in court from "a bad encounter!"

If a dog chooses to target me or mine...that dog best be ready to deal, with the "consequences" of a bad life's choice! I'm not pulling out the smartphone and calling 911! As I say... "Homie don't Play!" "They" best believe that and chose their "victim's" with great care!

I trust I've made that pretty clear???


----------



## Stonevintage

Yo Chip It was a statement, not a challenge. I will not be able to stop my dog or keep her behind me with an aggressive dog threatening us. I would also not want her passive and afraid to defend herself because she was given a command to stay behind me. I don't know how I would stop an aggressive dog from attacking should they ignore my verbal warning and aggressive body posture. 

A walking stick - air horn - spray, I don't know - those are engaged when the attack is seconds away or already happening. There is no "daddy" here to handle it for my girl - she has an old lady senior at the other end of the leash. Would bypassers help? Doubt it. 

Because of that, what works for you (because you are physically able to take on an attacking dog) would not work for me. I am not among the peas crowd. Remember, I'm the one that upset everyone by saying I carry an ice pick.....


----------



## Chip18

Stonevintage said:


> Yo Chip It was a statement, not a challenge. I will not be able to stop my dog or keep her behind me with an aggressive dog threatening us. I would also not want her passive and afraid to defend herself because she was given a command to stay behind me. I don't know how I would stop an aggressive dog from attacking should they ignore my verbal warning and aggressive body posture.
> 
> A walking stick - air horn - spray, I don't know - those are engaged when the attack is seconds away or already happening. There is no "daddy" here to handle it for my girl - she has an old lady senior at the other end of the leash. Would bypassers help? Doubt it.
> 
> Because of that, what works for you (because you are physically able to take on an attacking dog) would not work for me. I am not among the peas crowd. Remember, I'm the one that upset everyone by saying I carry an ice pick.....










Opps so sorry, classics board example of a "friendly fire incident!"

I extend my deepest apoligizies! And I'll take this lesson to heart! :crazy:


----------



## monster

Collapsible baton? That's what I carry. Sometimes on walks that are in the dark I'll conceal carry but if it ever comes down to that I'll be crossing my fingers about the aftermath. I believe in one has to make up their mind ahead of time what your willing to do and then do it when needed. I'm always hoping that nothing happens, there are no winners in war. I have one of those Argentinian giants on our walks, he was the reason I've had to contemplate my options. The owners leave the garage door raised enough that their Godzilla sticks his head out. I'm not convinced that's enough, so I suit up. Unfortunately, we can't avoid his home and get a good walk. I even get concerned that the privacy fence is strong enough. I realize I'm projecting, he may be nice, but his bark is enough to raise the hairs on my neck.


----------



## cloudpump

Monkeyfist. That is all.


----------



## Chip18

Oh well while everyone is busy going at in the other thread. I saw this and it looks like a sound and doable solution that is suitable for nearly everyone. I will add this tip for my Boxer friends.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7525258-post8.html

So thanks, LF for the tip ... sorry you got hurt.


----------

